# What bullets to use?



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I was wondering your opinions. I am looking at long range with knock down power. I have a .308 and want to shoot 168gr. I am leaning towards Barnes TSX. Opinions? Also, in .223 for an all around accurate round that could reach out there. In either a 55 or 62 gr. Leaning towards the Barnes TSX for this to. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bullets do not kill with "knock down power". They kill by penetrating and disrupting vital organs and nervous systems. The bullets you list are in the upper echelon of the bullet world, and will deliver adequate penetration on most game at reasonable ranges. The caveat is that you are able to adequately direct the bullet to the vitals at the ranges you choose, with the equipment that you have at hand.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

As soon as you said "long range" I thought Sierra's.. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A 168gr. .308 is going pretty slow when you get out there very far. You really don’t need a premium bullet. For half the money you can get bullets that are probably more accurate. I have had excellent results with Hornady.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Bullets do not kill with "knock down power". They kill by penetrating and disrupting vital organs and nervous systems. The bullets you list are in the upper echelon of the bullet world, and will deliver adequate penetration on most game at reasonable ranges. The caveat is that you are able to adequately direct the bullet to the vitals at the ranges you choose, with the equipment that you have at hand.


9.3 for content

10.0 for delivery

:mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my Hornady Bullets. :O||:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> I love my Hornady Bullets. :O||:


+2

i use hornady for all my reloads

for the 223 i use the 52 grain hollow point and there working good for me on paper i have yet to try them out on an animal yet but i have no reason to doubt what they can do


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

165 Nolser ballistic tips will act the same in a 308 as a bonded bullet in a 300mag. Save the money and shoot a standard bullet. Hornaday, sierra, or speer also make some great cheapies that will work great at 308 velocities. ---------SS


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

One of the joys of reloading is that you can experiment with different bullet/powder combinations and see how they perform in your rifle. Try some Barnes bullets and if you like them stick with them......but don't hesitate to try some of the other bullets mentioned as well. Who knows, you may find one you like better!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

As time goes on and the more I shoot, I have noticed that most bullets nowadays are pretty darn good. As long as you look at their intended use and dont try to deviate much from that use, you will have great success. In other words, I wouldnt personally want to use a Barnes Varmint Grenade on big game (even though you can load them for a .243) Because it wont have the weight retention you need for the "knock down power" you mentioned. You would want a bullet that expands properly and also has good weight retention. As long as you keep that in mind, you should be good to go.

Concerning Barnes Bullets, I am a fan but starting to think they cost too much for little added benefit. They really have great weight retention but I can buy a comparable bullet for less money that will perform admirably. (Also, since Barnes Bullets are lead-free, they have a longer shank which by my understanding cause changes in pressures which may crate a need for changes in load development. Maybe Fisco Pete, Loke, or DallanC could validate this)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Any time you change the components in your load, you should redevelop that load. The differences in the bearing surface from different brands, and even bullet shapes from the same brand of bullet will have an effect on the pressures of that load. The original Barnes X bullet had some issues with having too much bearing surface. These issues have been resolved with the grooves cut into the TSX and later versions. A few years ago I had a conversation with Randy Brooks about using quality bullets. His only concern was that I was using good bullets, and not necessarily the ones that he created. Use a bullet suited to the game you are hunting, designed for the velocities your rifle develops, disrupt the function of vital organs with that bullet, and you will cleanly harvest your game.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> As soon as you said "long range" I thought Sierra's.. just my 2 cents.


I'm backin' Gee. I shoot all kinds of bullets but I've never had a Sierra not shoot good.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Concerning Barnes Bullets, I am a fan but starting to think they cost too much for little added benefit. They really have great weight retention but I can buy a comparable bullet for less money that will perform admirably. (Also, since Barnes Bullets are lead-free, they have a longer shank which by my understanding cause changes in pressures which may crate a need for changes in load development. Maybe Fisco Pete, Loke, or DallanC could validate this)


I've noticed no increase in pressure compared to other bullets while using the 100gr TSX in my 257 Weatherby. I realize no two guns are the same and I've only used them in my .257 but man these things shoot good. My only problem is I've shot 4 mulies, 2 whitetails, 3 antelope and 2 coyotes and never recovered a bullet. All were DRT but it still bothers me that they zip right though.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

longbow said:


> ......All were DRT but it still bothers me that they zip right though.


Just a couple questions on the TSX, if you don't mind.
1. What was the exist wound like?
2. What happen to the internals?

You can PM me if you feel to graphic. I just switched to the TSX in the 300 win mag and it really tightened the group up.

Thanks


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The exit wounds were the size of a 50 cent piece so I'm assuming they opened up like advertised. My son and I only gutted one and that was one of the antelope. The rest we boned out on the spot. The antelope had a wound channel that opened up to the size of a quart jar then back down to the exit wound.
My TSXs shoot really well out of my .257 Weatherby if I seat them deeper than recomended. I'm not sure why, it's just the way it worked out.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Why did it bother you you that they exited? They are working exactly as advertised. If you want a bullet to fragment, and not exit, then buy the cheapest non-bonded cup and core bullet you can find. Or use the Nosler balistic tip. I hear that they fragment quite nicely.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Loke said:


> Why did it bother you you that they exited? They are working exactly as advertised. If you want a bullet to fragment, and not exit, then buy the cheapest non-bonded cup and core bullet you can find. Or use the Nosler balistic tip. I hear that they fragment quite nicely.


Your right Loke, they worked really well. I don't remember any of the animals taking another step so I really can't complain and honestly I'm not. I just thought if the bullet stays in it meant that the animal absorbed all the energy. I'll keep using them because they shoot good and they keep doing thier job.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes you have to be careful with the Barnes Bullets seating depths, it will increase pressures. Depending on which XBullet we are talking about, they all need a little different concideration when reloading. Just start slightly below mid-load and work up for there.

I am done with Barnes Bullets though. I've tried so many different types, trying to get accuracy out of them while still keeping up the speed. Then I've never felt comfortable that they will open properly... I have had pinhole exits which means either the bullet didnt open, or it opened and sheered off petals before exiting.

So its back to Noslers for me. Partitions and Accubonds... they "just work", always. I have some Remington "Safari" grade ammo that uses the Swift A-Frames, those have all worked out exceptionally well.


-DallanC


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

One man's Chevy is another man's Ford. I like Dodge, personally. I also really prefer SPEER bullets. Any quality made bullet, loaded correctly for your gun, will perform as desired if you make a good solid vital hit. Hornady, sierra, and barnes all make good bullets, too. Find what your gun likes and use that bullet.


----------

